# Must have and dislikes outdoor kitchen



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

I am in the desighn stage for my outdoor kitchen , What are your must haves , what do you wish you would have done , what did you do that you would'nt do next time . Any input would be a great help. Thank you, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Maitai53 (Jan 20, 2011)

Alongside the grill, I put in a double burner gas cooktop. I am surprised at how much I use it- everything from a double griddle for breakfast to cast iron for making blackened anything on cast iron. If I had it to do over I would probably put in two. The thing I seldom use is the flush mount ice chest. I guess I don't have enough parties.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

leave plenty room around your pit. I put a sink on the left side of the pit and it gets in the way. Make your storage doors big.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I opted not to have a gas grill since I only use my bubba keg. I wanted a place to sit and drink beer while watching football and grilling. I thought about what I do most when grilling. I wish I could have had a sink but it was to expensive. The best thing I did was make it so you can walk around the whole island and the umbrella. 

Have the frame built out of steel.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

x2 on the TV and sink.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Flat grill + tv


----------



## burntorange (Jun 21, 2006)

*outdoor kitchen*

I grill with a green egg, also put a double burner griddle, small fridge, oven,tv, stereo, sink w/ hot water and disposal-give yourself plenty of counter space if u can


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Bottle opener
hooks to hang BBQ tools where the dog can't lick
Sealed storage for skillets pots and pans
LED lights for temp and burner controls.
Good place for the fire extingusher away from the pit (wife cooking)


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Another thing I thought of is if you are going to have your stereo and cable box inside the island you will need a universal RF remote.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Shade shade shade!


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

An ice machine... It so hot this summer, that the wife is pestering me...


----------



## marinabaypub (Sep 2, 2005)

A source of hot and cold water for cleanup, general rinsing.

Trash can that has access lid from countertop and is easy to get in/out to change.

No silly little corners or gaps that will hold nasty bits.

Lots and lots of electric plugs with waterproof covers.

Hot bartender/grillmaster in bikini to do your bidding.


----------



## pragmatic (Aug 30, 2010)

Slab-type counter-top (granite, concrete, silestone, etc..not tiled)-easy clean-up, large/deep sink with hot water and disposer-easy clean-up, grill, sideburner, built-in ice bin, large access doors, pull-out drawers, bar, plenty of lights, x2 on the outlets, x3 on the Hot Girl-Master in bikini-easy clean-up !


----------



## marinabaypub (Sep 2, 2005)

> An ice machine... It so hot this summer, that the wife is pestering me...


this is the winner in must-haves


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the direction . Where is a good place (and brand) for the double burner ? I found them for 1200$ sounds high . Also is it worth it to use LP or should i stay with propane ?


----------



## Maitai53 (Jan 20, 2011)

Our is a Grand Turbo from Barbeques Galore.


----------



## pragmatic (Aug 30, 2010)

nbell said:


> Thanks for the direction . Where is a good place (and brand) for the double burner ? I found them for 1200$ sounds high . Also is it worth it to use LP or should i stay with propane ?


$1200 does seem a little high. I have a Cal-Flame brand; I think it retails for around $500; thick guage and easy clean. NG is what I would do.


----------



## pragmatic (Aug 30, 2010)

nbell said:


> Thanks for the direction . Where is a good place (and brand) for the double burner ? I found them for 1200$ sounds high . Also is it worth it to use LP or should i stay with propane ?


----------



## pragmatic (Aug 30, 2010)

pragmatic said:


> $1200 does seem a little high. I have a Cal-Flame brand; I think it retails for around $500; thick guage and easy clean. NG is what I would do.


http://www.bbqguys.com/item_name_Ca...s-Side-Burner_path_2177-2188_item_461396.html


----------

